# i can not get the tomcat manager.html



## vijaya Alla (Jul 10, 2009)

hi
my operating system is windows vista. i installed apache tomcat server in my system. i can start the server. but i could not get the tomcat's
manager.html page in my browser.pls solve my problem. it's urgent.
:4-dontkno


----------

